# Trout & Flounder - Sargent, TX - 8-4-2016



## Capt Steve Bridges (May 14, 2016)

Two people, two limits of trout and eight solid flounder yesterday in Sargent. Seas at 1-2 feet, fished the surf and caught 20+ keeper trout (threw all but 10 back like the law says) before moving on to the flounder. Flounder bite was consistent on incoming tide over mud and shell on artificial. I have days open in both Galveston & Sargent this month and next. Give me a shout or book your charter on my website.

http://calledinsickfishingcharters.com/

Capt. Steve Bridges
832-416-3111


----------

